

Start up America Initiative - Ryujindra

What are you thoughts on the Startup America Initiative that Obama is pushing? Do you believe it will be successful with its current scope and resources?
======
anigbrowl
I'm basically in favor of it, and think it's well worth it for entrepreneurs
to participate in the official requests for comment and suchlike. The recent
FTC assessment of the IP market and the ongoing expansion of things like
data.gov suggest the administration is trying to lower barriers to entry.

I'd like to see more support for things like the startup visa and DREAM act
too, which would enhance opportunities, but for legal reasons those changes
have to come from Congress and can't be implemented by the executive.

~~~
Ryujindra
Like you, I'm in favor of it too. But I think that it fails to address a lot
of issues that could make it a force that is exponentially larger than it is
at the moment. Of course, as you mentioned, a lot of these things are out of
its scope and must originate from places like Congress. It would be awesome
for Obama to create a panel with proven Serial Investors and Serial
Entrepreneurs and have them create a national federally funded YC like
organization. Match all the investments with government grants up to a certain
amount and watch startups revitalize America.

